# Really looking forward to MN deer opener 08



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have decided to shoot my 50 cal. inline open sight muzzeloader this year for our regular deer season. I really don't have a shot over 50 to 75 yards and don't see the need to shot a scoped rifle.

Our group shot our guns last Saterday, the 6 other guys that shoot centerfire rifles all had to ajuste there scopes from last year. we ahd a target set up at 50 yards and 100 yards. My first shot with a clean bore was dead on at 50 yards. Second was 1/2 inch low, the next three at 100 yards were a little left and a little low , all kill shots. I felt pretty good shooting against all the 30-06 guys. 

i have never shot a deer with this gun but to me it is more of a challenge than putting the cross hairs on a deer and pulling the trigger, it reminds me of bow hunting in a way.

Good luck to all............


----------

